# The Grizzlies Trade Deadline Thread



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Seems to be the trend going around in the other team forums so here we go. We've been rumored to be shopping Miller/Lowry/Cardinal to quite a few different teams, including New Jersey, Cleveland, Portland, Denver, and the Los Angeles Clippers.

Just read in the Heat forum that Miller isn't playing tonight, that definitely could be a sign of a deal involving him.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Miller, Lowry must play waiting game*



> SEATTLE -- Fittingly or not, veteran Mike Miller and second-year point guard Kyle Lowry sat next to each other in the visitors' locker room Tuesday night before the Grizzlies took on the Seattle SuperSonics.
> 
> They may be a package deal by the weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Can we trade Sean Tuohy?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

:laugh: I'm down for a move like that.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

The Grizz played a small part in the New Orleans/Houston trade and we recieve Marcus Vinicius.



> The Rockets reached agreement on a deal that will send Bonzi Wells and Mike James to New Orleans to get guard Bobby Jackson, individuals with knowledge of the talks said.
> 
> The deal, which has grown to include minor involvement of the Memphis Grizzlies, is pending league approval, with a conference call is scheduled for today for the NBA to review the trade.
> 
> ...


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> The Grizz played a small part in the New Orleans/Houston trade and we recieve Marcus Vinicius.


the hell..? :laugh:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I know right, that's random as hell. Who the **** is that anyways?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Hornets only had 14 guys under contract, so they didn't _have_ to release him in doing a 1-for-2 trade. Maybe they only want 14 guys like we've wanted?

Of course, this now gives us 15 players...I doubt that will be the case for long...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> I know right, that's random as hell. Who the **** is that anyways?


The only thing I know about him is that he's from Brazil and that I get him confused with Mickael Gelabale.

Nickname is Marquinhos or something like that. Those crazy Brazilians with their crazy one-word names.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Rawse said:


> The Hornets only had 14 guys under contract, so they didn't _have_ to release him in doing a 1-for-2 trade. Maybe they only want 14 guys like we've wanted?
> 
> Of course, this now gives us 15 players...I doubt that will be the case for long...


I just hope we don't do the deal with Indiana.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> I know right, that's random as hell. Who the **** is that anyways?


I have absolutely NO idea :laugh:

And apparently, noone else does either..


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

> Philadelphia Daily News -
> In regards to the reported Cleveland blockbuster trade, David Aldridge writes that the Grizzlies and Heat are said to be involved.
> 
> Aldridge was told by six GMs during All-Star weekend that the Heat were actively shopping Shawn Marion.


:eek8:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Miller, Lowry not likely to be traded by deadline*



> LOS ANGELES -- Anything can happen by the NBA's 2 p.m. CST trade deadline.
> 
> Then again, nothing is likely to occur regarding the Grizzlies.
> 
> ...


----------



## SyracuseOrange15 (Jan 9, 2007)

Hakim Warrick deserves a better team.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am surprised Miller wasnt traded


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm not even really upset about us not making a move. We can most likely get more value for Miller and/or Lowry during the draft.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

To me, it's clear we had a deal lined up with Cleveland where they would take Brian Cardinal, and then the SuperSonics and Bulls came knocking and offered a package a little more enticing.

And since no one else besides Cleveland was desperate enough to take on BC, that was that.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm glad that we now have a brazilian in our team! Hope that Marquinhos can show us that he can be a serviceable player and get PT.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Zuca said:


> I'm glad that we now have a brazilian in our team! Hope that Marquinhos can show us that he can be a serviceable player and get PT.


I wouldn't get attached.

He may find a spot in the league, but it won't be in Memphis.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Rawse said:


> I wouldn't get attached.
> 
> He may find a spot in the league, but it won't be in Memphis.


It's the end of the Marcus Vinicius era today. 

He was just released.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

What was the point then? lol


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:krazy:

I don't know what they see in Badiane, he doesn't have the skills to play in the NBA.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> What was the point then? lol


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Otko90VmHl8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Otko90VmHl8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

croco said:


> :krazy:
> 
> I don't know what they see in Badiane, he doesn't have the skills to play in the NBA.


Nah, they don't care about Badiane -- he's just the new Lishouk.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Rawse said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Otko90VmHl8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Otko90VmHl8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


:laugh:

I didn't think his contract was big enough to even matter though.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I didn't think his contract was big enough to even matter though.


I think the team still has to pay Vinicius, unless his deal wasn't guaranteed.

The big thing is the cash considerations. The Grizz traded Lishouk, who sucks and will never play in the league, for probably a couple mil.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Rawse said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Otko90VmHl8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Otko90VmHl8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


:rofl2:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Rawse said:


> Nah, they don't care about Badiane -- he's just the new Lishouk.


Yes they do, they have a new obsession with players from the German league. Jacobsen, Badiane, maybe Immanuel McElroy is next. He can even play basketball :eek8:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Rawse said:


> I think the team still has to pay Vinicius, unless his deal wasn't guaranteed.
> 
> The big thing is the cash considerations. The Grizz traded Lishouk, who sucks and will never play in the league, for probably a couple mil.


Ah didn't know we got cash in that deal too.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

croco said:


> Yes they do, they have a new obsession with players from the German league. Jacobsen, Badiane, maybe Immanuel McElroy is next. He can even play basketball :eek8:


:laugh:

If Jacobsen can squeak back into the league, I guess there's hope for us all.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Rawse said:


> It's the end of the Marcus Vinicius era today.
> 
> He was just released.


Sad news! :sad:

Fire Chris Wallace!


----------

